# NOC for driving License



## Munim Anis (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi every one...

Its been almost six months i am in Ajman-UAE, working as Internal Auditor with a company. At the time of my agreement and appointment I was never told that employer will not provide me NOC for driving license ( to Be honest i did not know that for driving license i need NOC from employer). My questions is that is there any way i can apply for driving license..? 

Please guide me.

Regards
Munim


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

If your sponsor objects to you getting a driving license, you are unfortunately without recourse.


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

It totally depends on what your profession is stated in your visa, for example an engineer does not require a noc from his sponsor. Check with the driving schools and see if they will tell you if your profession requires a noc or not. One last thing, it does not matter what your actual work is, but what is written in your visa.


----------



## Munim Anis (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks for the reply... My visa states that I am a clerk however I am working as Internal Auditor and got a professional degree.


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

According to edi "emirates driving institute" these are the list of professions that do not require an noc http://www.edi-uae.com/admin/file/2126408415.pdf , an auditor is one of them but clerk is not.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Just out of interest, why would an employer refuse to issue a NOC for a driving school/license?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

omar92 said:


> Just out of interest, why would an employer refuse to issue a NOC for a driving school/license?


Because the employee might use the car to go out and find a job with someone else ?

Job hunting is very much more difficult if you have to rely on buses.


----------



## vijay. (Sep 29, 2016)

Yes, you can get a NOC from outside. Just check in your network who are taking driving classes ask them to check with the instructor and another employee in the institute. It will cost you around 4 to 4.5 K.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

vijay. said:


> Yes, you can get a NOC from outside. Just check in your network who are taking driving classes ask them to check with the instructor and another employee in the institute. It will cost you around 4 to 4.5 K.


How does that work - exactly?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

:spy:


Stevesolar said:


> How does that work - exactly?


----------



## vijay. (Sep 29, 2016)

Dear SteveSolar,
Actually I don't know about much of it as I have never done it but some of my workers have done like this way if you need more information then I can ask them and let you know. Most of them got their driving license through Al Ahli, AL Quoz.


----------

